# Sofa Slide Challenges



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

Wondering if anyone has had any issues with the sofa slide mechanism on a 25RS-S? We came back from a weekend trip, I extended the sofa slide out to clean the trailer, and when I tried to bring it back in, the mechanism was popping and the room was shimmying from side to side as it came in. When the motor stopped, the slide out was still 3" from being all the way in. I removed the decorative panel on the front of the couch and saw that the L-Braket connect to the floor was bowed out, and all the bolts were loose, as was the bracket where it connected to the floor.

I was able to go outside and lift the room and slide it in manually. I tightened everything up, but now the room binds and kills the motor when about half way out. I called the dealer, and they can't see me for a month. I called Keystone, and they referred me to the dealer. I called Lippert (the folks who make the slide mechanism) and they are trying to find someone locally who can take a look. At least they're trying. BTW, the mechanism has a 3 year warranty.

Has anyone experienced similar behavior, and what was the result? Anyone adjust one of these slides themselves--doesn't seem like rocket science, but then again, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!









Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim I haven't had the problem but please keep us posted as to what you find out.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No problem with ours.

Have you tried loosening them a bit and running the slide back and forth a couple of times? Once it finds its natural path tighten the bolts again.

Thor


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Thor,

Good idea. I did try that. There is so much torque on the unit, that if the bolts are loose at all, the slide out will bind on either side. During one attempt, it looked like the l-brakets which connect to the floor were going to pop right off.

When I called Lippert, they said there isn't any special technique to adjusting this, so they were inclined to think I have a bad unit. I was just hoping someone might have seen the problem and had a solution. We've already lost 2 months this season while our trailer sat at the dealer waiting in the queue to be repaired for tire and suspension issues. I was hoping to get out a couple more times. At this rate, I'll be winterizing the thing before I can get the slide fixed.....

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No slide issues like that with my 25RSS. When it was new, I had the dealer adjust the sofa slide because it wasn't closing on one side as tightly as the other. Something was also pushing out the lower outside frame trim when it was all the way closed up too. It has worked fine since.


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

Well, the folks at Lippert were very nice, but they're not moving very fast to get anyone out to look at the trailer. It's killing me that we're missing prime camping season, since our family loves to camp in the cool autumn weather. The dealer can't get us in until 10/28, and since they usually run 2 weeks behind, we're looking at the end of the season before we can go out again.

This is a big favor to ask, but I would appreciate it if anyone with a sofa slide on their trailer could look at how the L-Bracket is attached to the floor and let me know. I think that part of the problem is that mine is attached with what looks like two oversized drywall screws, and I'm thinking it should be something stronger than that. I was going to drive in a couple of impact screws to fasten the bracket, but am reluctant since I don't know what's underneath. If someone else has a better install, that might be the ticket for me. Thanks in advance for your help.

I went by the dealer to look at how a new one was installed and I was "not allowed" to look under the sofa with my flashlight. Pathetic.

v/r

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

What do want to see. I will take a pic and post it.

Slide in or out?
Sofa upright or folded down?
Inside or Outside?

All of the above?

Thor


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Thor,

Thanks for your help! I'm specifically looking to see how your L-Bracket for the slide mechanism (should be right in the middle) is connected to the floor. If you slide the room out, you should be able to look under the panel attached to the front of the sofa. On the floor, you will see a black-metal L-bracket. The horizontal part is attached the floor, and the vertical part is attached with two bolts to the main slide mechanism of the soft/room. I'm curious how your l-bracket it attached to the floor: two screws, some lags bolts, etc?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No pictures in hand but did look at our 28 rs-s very closely. The bottom L bracket is mounted to the floor with 4 very heavy screws (maybe #8). Looking at how it all goes together I can see how it would mess up if any of the bolts or rollers were loose


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks--it could justbe a matter of a couple of screws...


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

*Keystone to the rescue!*
After waiting a month to get into our dealer's service department, and then another week for them to look at the problem (what's the point of making an appointment if they don't keep it--these guys are getting as bad as doctors







), we have our trailer back. Even though our trailer is past it's 1 yr warranty, Keystone authorized all the work to install a new slide brace, and to securely fasten it to the floor. Saved us over $400!

So far, the slide out is working as before. Still a little bit slow when you first push the button to come in, but then it works just fine. Seals better now too. The dealer admitted that this has only happened on a few trailers, and Keystone has taken care of all of them. So, rest easy that this will not likely happen to your trailer.

Jim

P.S. When I was leaving the dealership on a Saturday afternoon, I saw them unloading an '05 Outback trailer, which had the same curved front end as the Outback 5'ers! It had the "Sydney Edition" logo on the side. The color scheme was just like Y-Guy's New Ride--not that I want to create any new-trailer fever or anything


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like you saw a new 30RL. The Sydney TT.

Tim


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Tim,

Do you know where I can find out more about the new version (besides the dealer)? The Keystone site only has last year's floorplans still...

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm curious as to the details on this camper myself so I broke down and requested info from Keystone through this site.

Hopefully they'll send some material and I can post it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, all I know is what I have read here at Outbackers. Someone posted a floor plan, but I don't remember what the thread was titled, and my search for it came up emtpy. I will look a little deeper to see if I can find the post.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, here is the thread. The posted floorplan was a link to RV Trader, but the ad is no longer online. Sorry.

Sydney Travel Trailer

Tim


----------

